# Modifier 26



## OPENSHAW (May 11, 2012)

Hey guys!  I am new to this field and appreciate your help!!!!

We did cpt code 93460, does modifier 26 get attached to this code?  If we went to the hospital to do this procedure, do we add modifier 26 to this code for the dr's reimbursement.  Does the hosital bill for the tc?  Confused on adding modifier 26 or billing without modifier?

Thanks, linda.


----------



## jmcpolin (May 11, 2012)

Yes if it was done at the hospital they would bill the technical and your Dr would bill the professional with a 26 modifier.


----------

